# Need advice on 01 VR6 auto trans fluid change 140,000mi



## JBDaddyman (Dec 23, 2012)

I just purchased an 01 VR6 glx automatic and want to replace the trans filter an fluid but heard it may be a bad idea? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Changing old fluid is bad because?......


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*which transmission*

4 speed or 5 speed


----------



## JBDaddyman (Dec 23, 2012)

It's a 4 speed, I always work on my own stuff and looked up the process for this one and some say the dealer needs to do it so they can hook it up to a computer to check the temp and fluid level???
That's a lot different than what I'm used to, usually drop the pan change the filter and re fill. I also read something about "VW lifetime trans fluid" that's hard to believe. That's why I wanted some advice from you guys before I mess something up. Thanks


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

If you have access to a VAG-COM, or a ross tech tool, you can run the motor after you change it, and watch the temp so you know when to pull the overflow bolt out to let the excess fluid drain. If you don't have a VAG-COM, you can guess.
VW are supposed to have lifetime fluid, but it is a marketing scheme. I mentioned that to a local VW service rep and he just laughed. It is not a lifetime fluid. Since there is no dipstick, it is a little different, but its not that hard. I changed my daughter's fluid on her 2.0 when she went over 200K (way too late). Very nasty stuff. Changed the other daughters 2.0 with about 86K on it. Somebody else had changed it because the fluid was very clean, but they didn't put the filter on right, and it was sitting in the pan. If you do your own work, this is nothing to be afraid of. This is not voodoo. After you do one, you ask yourself "Is that all there is to it?"


----------



## JBDaddyman (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool Thanks! what trans fluid is recommended?


----------

